
Galaxy Note 9 vs Galaxy Note 8 - wslh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2018/08/09/samsung-galaxy-note-9-vs-galaxy-note-8-whats-the-difference-galaxy/
======
MrEfficiency
Another HN thread people were giving their Samsung experiences. It seemed with
few exception, Samsung is an average to below-average company that charges an
enormous price for its projects.

Is this from massive marketing?

This article reads like an 'objective piece' but its loaded with Pro- Note9
technology with one section mentioning its price as a negative.

~~~
wslh
I posted it and I don't have any relationship with Samsung but in HN there are
many discussions around devices. People in HN almost always add a lot of
interesting information.

Personally, connecting my mobile phone to an external monitor is something
that I need everyday.

